# Huanyang GT series inveter help



## cfcorp (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys,
Ive got a HY GT series VFD which is rated for 11kW and I am driving a 3 phase inverter from a 3 phase source.
Ive noticed that after reading the manual and setting up the VFD that I can use the autotune parameters provided some motor details are provided. But I have inserted everything the VFD should need to run.
The motor is a Perske motor rated at 10A @ 380V 3ph. its speed is 17500-21000 rpm and our line frequency is 50Hz here in Ireland. 
When I go to autotune the motor I get a "tE" which according to the manual is a trip error.
I can run the motor using the start/stop button but it doesn't run the motor but the RPMs increase without the motor turning.
Anyone  have any experience or advice with these units.
Thank you


----------



## Dredb (Feb 27, 2018)

To run at 17500 RPM your inverter would have to output 500Hz. I'm fairly sure 400Hz is the limit for these inverters, did you put the wrong speed?
Some of the HY inverters have an earth connection next to the motor terminals, it's easy to connect one pole of the motor to earth by mistake.


----------



## cfcorp (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, thank you for your reply.
Its a Perkse motor which is rated for 7.7HP, but it says on the plate 17570-21030 RPM and a frequency of 300-360Hz.
I've attached an image of the motor plate. Also sorry its a 7.5kW version which is the GT-7R5-4.
Would 7.7HP be approx. 5.7kW as the rated power option on the VFD is in kW not HP.
The RPM at the moment is quoted in Hz, but would it not be 300-360Hz as at 360Hz for 60 seconds = 21600RPM?
Where did you get the 500Hz from if you don't mind me asking, and you are correct the max of the model I have is 400Hz.
I've also included the link to the PDF to the Inverter
GT Series Inverter manual
Thank you

With regards to the manual and setting up the Inverter for my spindle I have programmed  the following:
P0.00 - default value of 0
P0.01 - default value of 0 - use RUN and Stop/Rst button to run spindle
P0.02 - Default value of 0
P0.03 - Max frequency - set to 360Hz as on motor plate (21600 RPM)
P0.04 - Upper frequency limit set to 360Hz (21600 RPM)
P0.05- Lower frequency limit, left at default of 0.00Hz
P0.06 - Default value
P0.07 Default value
P0.08 - Default value
P0.09- Default value
P0.10 - default value
P0.11 - acceleration time 10seconds
P0.12 - deceleration time, 10 seconds
P0.13 - Default value
P0.14 - default value
P0.15- default value
P0.16 - autotuning, default value of 0, this was set to 1 to enable autotune after p2.01-P2.05 were configured
P0.17 - Restore default, done initially, set to default after

P1.00-P1.19 left at default values
P2.00 - inverter model, default value
P2.01 - Motor rated power in kW, set to 5.7kW to reflect 7.7HP
P2.02 - Motor rated Frequency, default of 50HZ, should this be 300-360Hz, just thought of this as I was typing it?
P2.03- Motor Rated Speed - set to 21030RPM
P2.04 - Motor Rated Voltage - set to 380V
P2.05 - Motor Rated Current - set to 10A as per plate or would it be higher like 15Amps for 5.7kW@380Volts?

I then do the autotune and I get the "tE" or trip error which according to the manual is caused by incorrect motor parameters, motor capacity doesn't comply with inverter, offset parameters between autotune and standard is too great or autotune overtime.

Hmm would anyone have an idea about points 2.02 and P2.05, im sceptical about the value I put in for the rated frequency. Im thinking it should be between 300-360Hz. 
Anyone else got any ideas, appreciate it.
thanks guys


----------



## mksj (Feb 27, 2018)

It is hard to make a determination without knowing how you have programmed the parameters, the most likely issue is either incorrect parameters for the motor, the autotuning parameters exceed the allowable range or there is a problem with the kW inverter rating/wiring. The size inverter should be be correct, also that it is a 380V model (a picture of the inverter nameplate may be helpful).  It is also probably that the motor winding parameters exceed the range of the inverter, so the coil resistance is very different. Also make sure that the motor is decoupled from its load when running the autotune. Does the motor run ok without the autotune?
The motor parameters for the VFD would be as follows:
P2.01 motor rated power  5.25kW  The motor is specified as 7Hp.
P2.02 motor rated frequency  300 Hz
P2.03 motor rated speed  17570 RPM
P2.04 motor rated voltage  380 V
P2.05 motor rated current 10 A

P0.03 Maximum frequency  360 Hz
P0.04 Upper frequency limit  360 Hz


----------



## cfcorp (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply,
the motor doesn't run at all when I press RUN, the reading in HZ on the display starts at 50Hz (probably t P2.02, old setting) and counts to 350Hz
How come its 7HP not 7.7HP like on the base plate or is that just the way to read it, is it 7-7HP as in like the max and min?
Thanks I appreciate the help


----------



## mksj (Feb 27, 2018)

The nameplate shows dual ratings at 300 and 360 Hz, each followed by a - so it is 7 - 7, not 7.7Hp. It is a constant Hp motor over this range See example below of another Perske motor. The motor you have is rated as a 5kW per the spec. sheet, elswhere it shows 5.2kW which is what I would use. The motor base frequency per the name plate is 300Hz, not 50Hz. This is also consistent with the published motor specs, which show constant kW output above 300Hz. This has nothing to do with the line frequency.  The motor would not run with the default VFD base frequency of 50Hz. This means that the V/Hz ratio will remain constant up to the base frequency (300Hz), beyond that the voltage will not increase.


----------



## cfcorp (Feb 27, 2018)

mksj said:


> The nameplate shows dual ratings at 300 and 360 Hz, each followed by a - so it is 7 - 7, not 7.7Hp. It is a constant Hp motor over this range See example below of another Perske motor. The motor you have is rated as a 5kW per the spec. sheet, elswhere it shows 5.2kW which is what I would use. The motor base frequency per the name plate is 300Hz, not 50Hz. This is also consistent with the published motor specs, which show constant kW output above 300Hz. This has nothing to do with the line frequency.  The motor would not run with the default VFD base frequency of 50Hz. This means that the V/Hz ratio will remain constant up to the base frequency (300Hz), beyond that the voltage will not increase.
> View attachment 259902
> 
> View attachment 259903


Ah that makes sense, thank you so much for your help. I will try out the updated values.
Thanks mksj I really appreciate your help
Also thank you Dredb


----------



## Dredb (Feb 27, 2018)

OK, it's a high speed motor, I was assuming a 50/60 Hz motor, 500 Hz = 10 X 1750 = 17500.
Motor rated frequency and other parameters should be input as per the data plate on the motor.
Re; rated power in Watts, 746W = 1HP, usually rounded to 750W or .75kW.  So 7 HP = 5.25kW.
Make sure you are reading the correct units for accelleration/decelleration times, 10s not 0.10s.


----------

